# large breed puppy food??



## Charlie18 (Mar 22, 2011)

Does it matter if I give my 6month pup large breed formula or puppy formula n what's the difference cuz I use bb lb chicken n rice n he has loose stool I wanna try either the bb lamb or bb samon please help


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You want to give either large breed puppy or an all life stages food. Regular puppy food can make them grow too fast, causing pano and possible joint problems.


----------



## sakima (Mar 30, 2011)

I am looking for some opinions on 
*Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy Food* and *Blue Buffalo Life Protection Large Breed Puppy Chicken & Rice Formula .... for the money BB seems like the more logical choice. Wellness is sooo costly. Any thoughts??*


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

sakima said:


> I am looking for some opinions on
> *Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy Food* and *Blue Buffalo Life Protection Large Breed Puppy Chicken & Rice Formula .... for the money BB seems like the more logical choice. Wellness is sooo costly. Any thoughts??*


I use wellness lbp...yes costly...but good food. Great health wise and wonderful looking coat on it.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Wellness large breed adult is cheaper and is almost identical to the large breed puppy formula.


----------



## MKSWEET (Mar 12, 2011)

I use Wellness Large Breed Puppy Formula and his coat is soo shiney. He really enjoys it. It is a little costly but, as a general rule, the better quality the food, the less you have to feed. They are a lot more nutrient rich and have a lot less fillers. 
I fed TOTW (all life stages kibble) when I first got him, big mistake! He had loose stools for weeks. The grain-free, high calcium food was too rich for him as a puppy. I would definitely recommend Wellness LBP if you can afford it. Great results!


----------



## sakima (Mar 30, 2011)

Petsmart offers a brand that is strictly produced for them so they dont have to pay for marketing. Its called "Authority" and comes in puppy large breed and is very reasonably priced. The thing that I love is that CHICKEN is the first ingredient, not a filler. Sakima loves it, and the vet says that he is doing great, very healthy, solid..growing nicely.


----------



## sparkyskim (Feb 11, 2011)

*We feed Wellness LBP*

Hi, my 5 month old eats Wellness LBP and is doing great on it. We had him on Orijen for a while when we first brought him home and he had loose stools for weeks. After many vet visits and testing for parasites, the vet told me to just try switching him cold turkey to another high quality food. After a couple of days of hamburger and rice, he went to Wellness and he's been great ever since. Shiny coat, full of energy, and inhales the food! Good luck finding a food that meets your needs.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I had my puppy on BB LBP, and she had soft stools, and really had no interest in her food. I tried to switch to Wellness LBP...same thing. Then I realized that it was that she is sensitive to chicken. I switched her to Holistic Select LBP which is lamb based and she is doing great on it. Enjoys her food...no more soft stools!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I use Wellness LBP also and my pup loves it. I'm buying another bag soon and then I should be going over to Adult food once she's 6-7 months.


----------

